# Filesystem "sda3": xfs_inode_recover ... beim Booten

## Louisdor

Hi!

Hin und wieder lasse ich meinen Rechner schon mal durchlaufen.

Als ich nach Hause kam stand der Rechner, nichts ging mehr!

Also habe ich einen Reset gemacht.

Zuerst bootete er gar nicht, bis ich herausgefunden hatte, dass sich im BIOS die Plattenreihenfolge zum Booten "verändert" hatte. 

Habe sie erst mal wieder richtiggestellt und neu gebootet. Dann kam ich bis Grub und konnte den Kernel, den ich auch sonst immer nehme, zum Booten auswählen.

Nun kommt mein Framebuffer-Splash und folgendes ist zu lesen:

```

Filesystem "sda3": xfs_inode_recover: Bad inode magic number, dino ptr = 0xffff81011d610ff00, dino bp = 0xffff81011d600b40, ino = 268474031

Filesystem "sda3": XFS internal error xlog_recover_do_inode_trans(1) at line 2318 of file fs/xfs/xfs_log_recover.c.  Caller 0xffffffff803a928f

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,3)

-
```

Hm, soweit so schlecht. Bei Google konnte ich bisher leider nichts passendes finden.

Auf der HDD sind 4 Partitionen:

```

/dev/sda1 = /boot (50MB) ext3

/dev/sda2 = swap (2000MB)

/dev/sda3 = / (140GB) xfs

/dev/sda4 = /Datenverzeichnis (100GB) xfs
```

sda1 und sda4 kann ich ohne Probleme mounten!

Wenn ich per Live-CD boote und mit cfdisk /dev/sda auf die Platte schaue wird alles normal angezeigt.

Wenn ich per Live-CD boote und versuche die Partition zu mounten, dann passiert gar nichts, auch ein xfs_check zeigt keine Reaktionen.

Wie kann ich hier weitermachen?

Merci & Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## root_tux_linux

LiveCD rein und...

```
xfs_repair
```

----------

## Louisdor

Ja, ich hab es mit ner Knoppix versucht, doch es passiert nichts, gar nichts. Leider!

```
knoppix@1[knoppix]$ su -

root@1[~]# xfs_

xfs_admin     xfs_db        xfs_growfs    xfs_mkfile    xfs_rtcp

xfs_bmap      xfs_estimate  xfs_info      xfs_ncheck

xfs_check     xfs_freeze    xfs_io        xfs_quota

xfs_copy      xfs_fsr       xfs_logprint  xfs_repair

root@1[~]# man xfs_repair

Formatiere xfs_repair(8) neu, bitte warten...

root@1[~]# xfs_repair -n -v /dev/sda3

```

dmesg sagt dazu folgendes:

```
knoppix@2[knoppix]$ dmesg | grep sda

SCSI device sda: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

Adding 2000084k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2000084k

XFS mounting filesystem sda3

Starting XFS recovery on filesystem: sda3 (logdev: internal)

 <5>XFS mounting filesystem sda4

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sda4

knoppix@2[knoppix]$
```

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Louisdor wrote:*   

> Ja, ich hab es mit ner Knoppix versucht, doch es passiert nichts, gar nichts. Leider!
> 
> ```
> knoppix@1[knoppix]$ su -
> 
> ...

 

```
XFS mounting filesystem sda3
```

  <-------- sda3 ist aber ned gemoutet? sonst umount es und versuchs noch mal mit xfs_repair

----------

## Louisdor

Nee, ist nicht gemounted und läßt sich auch nicht mounten!

Wenn ich versuche sda3 zu mounten, dann passiert nichts, gar nichts. Auch keine Meldungen in der Konsole. (komisch)

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Louisdor wrote:*   

> Nee, ist nicht gemounted und läßt sich auch nicht mounten!
> 
> Wenn ich versuche sda3 zu mounten, dann passiert nichts, gar nichts. Auch keine Meldungen in der Konsole. (komisch)
> 
> Ciao,
> ...

 

Dann kein plan  :Sad: 

Ansonsten kannst dus mal mit "testdisk" versuchen ob du da was machen kannst?

Oder halt formatieren und jut.

----------

## Louisdor

Tja, auch testdisk hilft mir nicht weiter.

Die Partition wird angezeigt, doch kann ich keine Files auflisten. Sie wird als xfs 6.2 Partition erkannt, bzw. angezeigt.

Es kommen aber keine Fehlermeldungen.

Ich werde wohl eine neue HDD kaufen müssen und mein Gentoo neu installieren und dann meine wichtigsten Backups zurückspielen.

Naja, ist vielleicht auch mal wieder ne Möglichkeit, nach Jahren, das System neu zu machen.  :Wink: 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## schachti

Liegt es denn an der Hardware? Das kannst Du ja mit dem smartmontools testen.

----------

## Louisdor

Ich habe es jetzt eben gerade mit einer anderen Live/CD versucht, nicht Knoppix, und damit geschafft, ein xfs_repair -L /dev/sda3 laufen zu lassen.

Das dauerte ca. 3 Minuten. Nun kann ich die Partition auch wieder mounten und wie es aussieht, habe ich auch keine Datenverluste. *freu* 

Merci for die Hilfe!

Ciao,

aleX!

PS: vorsichtshalber habe ich mir heute eine neue HDD gekauft, um das System neu zu machen.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Louisdor wrote:*   

> Ich habe es jetzt eben gerade mit einer anderen Live/CD versucht, nicht Knoppix, und damit geschafft, ein xfs_repair -L /dev/sda3 laufen zu lassen.
> 
> Das dauerte ca. 3 Minuten. Nun kann ich die Partition auch wieder mounten und wie es aussieht, habe ich auch keine Datenverluste. *freu* 
> 
> Merci for die Hilfe!
> ...

 

Komisches Knoppix oO

----------

## Louisdor

So, mein Rechner läuft nun wieder, auch ohne Backup einspielen!  :Smile: 

Nur frage ich mich jetzt noch, wieso es diese Probleme mit dem XFS-Filesystem der Partition gab?

(bzw. mit dem zero-log oder was da hinüber gewesen ist?)

Na ja, egal, ich bin froh, daß es alles ohne Datenverlust wieder geht! 

Merci & Ciao,

aleX!

PS: Wie geh ich jetzt am besten vor, die Platte auszutauschen? Sicherheitshalber!

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Louisdor wrote:*   

> So, mein Rechner läuft nun wieder, auch ohne Backup einspielen! 
> 
> Nur frage ich mich jetzt noch, wieso es diese Probleme mit dem XFS-Filesystem der Partition gab?
> 
> (bzw. mit dem zero-log oder was da hinüber gewesen ist?)
> ...

 

```
Wegen des verzögerten Schreibens von Daten sind Datenverluste bei aktuell geöffneten Dateien bei einem Systemabsturz (z. B. Stromausfall) möglicherweise größer als bei anderen Dateisystemen (siehe Abschnitt Verzögerte Allokation).
```

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFS_(Dateisystem)

----------

## Louisdor

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Wegen des verzögerten Schreibens von Daten sind Datenverluste bei aktuell geöffneten Dateien bei einem Systemabsturz (z. B. Stromausfall) möglicherweise größer als bei anderen Dateisystemen (siehe Abschnitt Verzögerte Allokation).
> ```
> ...

 ok, dann hatte ich das Problem mit dem XFS Filesystem, wegen des Reset Neustarts gehabt.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

